# can a goat get pregnant at 2 months old? please help!



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

hello, so I had my very first kids born on April 29th 2016. I am totally new to kid raising, and a buck a doe were born. I never separated them. the buckling was castrated at 2 1/4 months old, he was with his sister the first 2 1/4 months of their lives. the goats were not able to stay at my house, so I went out to visit today and the doeling(now 7 months old) had what looks exactly like a mucus plug. I texted a few goat people and they all said that it looks like a mucus plug. 2 months(when the buck was castrated) + 5 months (pregnancy time) = 7 months(how old the Doe is) so, my question is, could she be pregnant by her brother?? we are totally unprepared and not at all looking for another goat, but they are my babies and I love them more than anything, so if there is a chance she's pregnant we do need to know! also, her stomach has gotten bigger over the last few months, which makes me more nervous. no udder. thank you for any help your able to give!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Can you post a picture? She may just be in heat now. What breed is she?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

Pure Nubian.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Plug the last day she was in with the buck into http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/gestation_calculator.php

That could just be heat.

If she's due this week she'd have udder development.

Can you post a pic if the goat from behind and above?


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

I remember having the same questions when my babies were two months old. I was told that it was highly unlikely, but could be possible if they were a certain size and weight. Cannot remember the exact size and weight, but they weren't. However they may be now. The daddy got through the fence and went after one of them. If she is she would be due the last of Feb. and she will be 10 months old. I'm not sure about the other one as I didn't see it happen. But the two of them look the same tummy wise. No udder at all yet. I haven't noticed them going through heat cycles.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

it says December 10th. so she's still got 10 days.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't have a picture right now, I'll get one tomorrow! any suggestions on what to do from here? thank you so much for the help Nicole.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd still expect some udder changes. If she's ten days from kidding you'd be able to feel babies although it can be hard. 

Feel her right side, push in gently. Or hug her and feel in front of her udder.

I suppose it's possible she's pregnant but I bet it's just heat.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Just in case make sure someone is around that can help should she have kidding difficulty.

Clean the barn and give her a place she can birth in peace.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

okay I'll do that tomorrow. thank you!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I think it's highly unlikely that your Nubian doeling would be cycling at only 2 months old.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Following 
I had bought a Nigerian doe at 7 months old and ended up giving birth at 8 months old.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

so our vet said that's it's impossible for her to get pregnant at 2 months. I'm not sure I fully agree with that but with what everyone is saying I'm assuming she's just in heat. I'm not able to see her today so tomorrow I'll feel her and her "udder", just to be safe!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think it's possible to be bred that young, but unlikely. More likely that a young buckling would settle a grown up doe than a young buckling settle an equally young doe.

If this helps, I bought my first doe kid in the exact same situation. She got fat and I was certain she was bred, had the "mucus plug" and everything. Turned out that was her body learning how to come into heat. My does, especially the young ones, have discharge like that when in heat.

So it won't hurt to keep an eye on her, but I don't think she's bred.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

thank you!!!!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

okay, so what was I supposed to feel when I felt her stomach?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

also, if she is, what are the health risks?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

The risk would be she would be too small to give birth without aid, likely a c-section.

She may not accept the baby.

Her growth could be stunted.

feeding is important. Making sure to feed her for growth of herself as well as kids but being careful not to feed so much that the kids grow huge. They do a lot of growth during the last month.

I think you are probably fine though, especially if you aren't seeing udder development and can't feel kids. It would be an exception to start cycling that young.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

If they were Nigerians, I would say yes, it could possibly happen. A standard size doeling/buckling, probably not. They usually don't come into heat until they are 6 months old or so. However, stranger things have happened in the goat world, so like everyone else has said, keep an eye on her. Most standard bucklings don't become sexually mature until they are 4-6 months old at the earliest.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

okay. thank you all very much! I think we're going to have a blood test done just to get a for sure answer


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Worth the peace of mind for sure!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

so I talked to my family, and we realized that by the time we would get the results back it would be Dec. 10th. so she would have likely already have had her baby. so now we don't know what to do!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's one other thing though. A buckling is fertile for up to 30 days after castration. She could have been bred 3 or 4 weeks later than you thought.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

oh boy. thank you for telling me that. I think we'll be getting that blood test lol.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

we're getting blood drawn today


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

test came back, she's not pregnant! yay! thanks everyone


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh good


----------



## Tina B (8 mo ago)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> hello, so I had my very first kids born on April 29th 2016. I am totally new to kid raising, and a buck a doe were born. I never separated them. the buckling was castrated at 2 1/4 months old, he was with his sister the first 2 1/4 months of their lives. the goats were not able to stay at my house, so I went out to visit today and the doeling(now 7 months old) had what looks exactly like a mucus plug. I texted a few goat people and they all said that it looks like a mucus plug. 2 months(when the buck was castrated) + 5 months (pregnancy time) = 7 months(how old the Doe is) so, my question is, could she be pregnant by her brother?? we are totally unprepared and not at all looking for another goat, but they are my babies and I love them more than anything, so if there is a chance she's pregnant we do need to know! also, her stomach has gotten bigger over the last few months, which makes me more nervous. no udder. thank you for any help your able to give!!


The best thing to do is call your vet to come and check just to make sure and give you peace of mind. We just had two babies born April 11 and the little buck is already starting to mount his sister, normally the age is a big factor of being able to produce, but you never, know so I too will be calling my vet and ask her if I should seperate him already, normally it's 3 months for bucks and 4-6 months for doelings.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

This is a very old thread from 2016


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Tina B thank you for your post above, this thread is very old. The old post get me all the time too. It's the new set up they made in the forum. Old post still teach, remind and get our thinking juices going...but many members no longer on TGS or the pro lem ling fixed. 

Welcome to the goat forum

Best wishes


----------

